# looking for a smoker questions on Traeger Lil Tex Smoker



## kjg812 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi I have not had a smoker in a couple years. I was previously using a cheapo Brikman. I came across a Traeger Lil Tex Smoker on CL for $250 and was wondering if anyone could give me some indight on what to look at on the unit. The other units I have been considering are the Bradley Original, Webber great smokey mountain, and the MES. The traeger was a little more than I was looking to spend until I came across this one.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## striper (Aug 16, 2011)

I sold mine to the first guy that looked at it for a lot more than that, so I would really look it over closely.  Things like the controller, is it the standard 3 position control or the upgraded digital control.  Make them fire it up to be sure it lights.  Hot Rods are no fun to change.  Beyond that I don't have any real advise.

Joe


----------



## kjg812 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks it has the the 3 position switch. It is actually 2 1/2 hours from me so I have not gone to look at it. He dropped the price down to $200 if I pick it up by Saturday but I have read so many mixed reviews I haven't pulled the trigger yet (I know the price is right and he claims it works 100% and will fire it up for me). I am currently leaning towards the MES or a vertical charcoal unit.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 16, 2011)

I have had a Lil Tex for a few years. It has served me well with only 1 hot rod burn out which was no problem to replace. I did upgrade and get a digital controller which you will need the probe to go with it. $200 is a great price just make sure its a BBQ070 Lil'Tex and not the Jr.


----------



## kjg812 (Aug 16, 2011)

It looks like the lil tex to me here are a couple of pics.


----------

